# Residence Visas and passport expiration dates



## incommunicated

For how long does the passport need to be valid when you apply for a residence visa?
Mine is good for 18 months


----------



## Jynxgirl

12 months at least.


----------



## incommunicated

Jynxgirl said:


> 12 months at least.


Is that a guess or a fact?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Our pro required that we have 12 months. 

Could not find it on this page but good resource as well as the telephone numbers to call and ask questions for the different ministrys. 

UAE Government: Ministries - UAEinteract


----------

